# Cabinet scraper



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

I am going to have to give these a try - thanks for the informative review. I had no idea they were so inexpensive.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Great review!

I have this set, also, and they work great for me.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

In all of the current ducuments and other instructions, they tell you to that you should scrape away from you. I was reading an old Disston manual (1918 or something) that you use their scraper toward you. I thought these was interesting.

The next step is the #80 cabinet scraper, I have the Stanley version. This will take off the larger areas faster and finish with the card scraper - what is sandpaper? Is that that stuff they also call glass cloth or paper?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I also have this set and they seem to keep their edges for quite a while in my experience. I've only used one other brand of scraper , and for the money , I would buy these again : )


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Have had these for a year and love them. I suppose more expensive ones hold their edge longer but for the money these work great IMHO.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Video on how to sharpen card scrapers from American Fine Woodworking

http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideArticle.aspx?id=5233

There was a better on too, where the guy used diamond stones, but I can't find it?


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Todd has a simple method that works.
as he says it is not for the purist, but I think for ease it is fantastic.
My live edge pieces always get finished with a sander then hand, followed by a wire wool and oil.
So for me it also gives the ideal result FAST

http://lumberjocks.com/toddc/blog/11542

Jamie


----------



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

I bought a set of these last year during one of the holiday sales when ordering some other things. Just used them last week for the first time. Used them to clean up glue squeeze out and then tried them out on the rough edges the band saw left. I must say I fell in love with scaping instantly. I found I liked it about like hand planing. It made me feel conected to the project, for the lack of a better explanation. Ok, so now I'll ask the newbie question. Why use them by pushing away. I pulled them as I didn't know any better. Worked fine for me. Actually, now that I think about it, I did both.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't know why people say you have to push a scraper away from you, I find that pulling works just as well. I love the woodcraft scrapers, and they also have a couple of other sets with different profiles worth buying. Plus they have a very nice wooden scraper holder that you can pinch it in and it takes a lot of the stress off your hands while using them!

Thanks for the review!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

When I do a top, my main tools are the planes and scrapers. I will use 220 sandpaper to show me where there are nicks, chips, and grooves. Any sandpaper that I use from there is 500+, pumice, and finish with rottenstone.

The cabinet scaper and card scrapers, I have found, are almost required unless you have access to large planers and drum sanders. Once you have figured out how to sharpen the things, life gets much better.

Push - Pull - or both, if you make it do what you need it to do, its all good. As a note, I do not sharpen all 4 sides, I have two rectangle scrapers - I just sharpen opposing edges. Handling these for an hour or more with all 4 edges being sharp can really make your hands sore.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the review !

There are (only) TWO things in my shop that have sat, unopened, since I bought them: the riser kit for my band saw (working on it), and … this very same set.

Good to know I got good ones. Think it's time I get to using them 

And .. *Steve* ... thanks. Good to know it isn't just me ;-)

Incidentally, rumor has it that you may want to wear gloves, or "thumb protection" when (pushing) using the scrapers. Allegedly, they heat up quite a bit. Any truth to that ?


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep, sure can.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

NBeener, they do heat up a little bit (more so as they get dull as they change from being a scraper to a burnisher). Gloves are probably overkill. I just put a piece or two of blue painters tape about 1/4" inch above the cutting edge and it is usually enough to insulate my thumbs from the heat.


----------

